# Info for a Newb that's Interested in Beekeeping?



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello all! I'm a college student from Sullivan County, Indiana. I've recently been looking up info about beekeeping. It sounds pretty interesting and I've read about all kinds of health benefits that it can provide 

One question I do have is:
"How much time (out of the day) doea it take to care for the bees?"
Since I am a college student, I don't want to start a hive if I won't have enough time to properly care for them. I do live at home, but I drive a half hour everyday to class. This is from my mom's house. If I'm at my dad's, it takes me around 55 minutes to get to school.

"I've looked up some equipment and it all seems so expensive. Is that normal or am I looking in the wrong place?"
Just curious, so I know how much money I'd need.

There is a local beekeeper family, so I plan to contact them also with questions.

I have a garden (well my plants amd flowers are still growing). So they would have access to that.

My mom is actually the one who brought up beekeeping to me. It was out of the blue haha I don't know what made her think of it. She said "Raigen, I can see you being a beekeeper. Have you ever thought about it before?" I said "No, I haven't but it does seem interesting." So here I am haha asking you guys!

Any info would be helpful  thank you!


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

No replies? Lol

I looked up Dadants. They have some beginner kits for like $167. Not sure where I'd get bees though, or if being a college student, if I'd have enough time to care for them. I'm not sure how much care (daily) they require.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

its not a dayly thing you can work the hive on week ends . for a hour or so


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello Raigen,

I'm a few counties east of you, in Brown County.



> "How much time (out of the day) does it take to care for the bees?"


Figure on a few hours per month. I always recommend that beginners inspect colonies once every 7-10 days the first year, in order to learn. With experience, inspections will become be shorter and less frequent because you'll know what to look for, and the signs of a healthy or ailing colony will be more apparent.

For a completely new colony, you'll probably have to feed, which, depending on the type of feeder you use, may take a few minutes every 2-3 days.



> I've looked up some equipment and it all seems so expensive.


Startup costs can seem steep. An initial hive, tools, veil, and bees will likely be $400+. And most beekeepers would recommend that, if possible, you start with TWO colonies. 

You mentioned knowing a local beekeeper - that's great. Having a mentor is invaluable since beekeeping is almost as much of an art as a science. You should also consider getting involved with a local beekeeping club. The nearest one to you is the Clay County Beekpr's (Brazil), Contact: Andy Lohrman, andy.lohrman(at)frontier.com

The Indiana State beekeepers will be having their summer meeting at Purdue June 22nd. We meet in the beeyards and have several activities and demonstrations in the hives. It's always a fun meeting. More info here:
http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Tom j- That isn't bad 

Indypartridge- Hello! Nice to meet a fellow Hoosier  

I would be able to take that time out of my day so I'd be ok there.

I went to Dadants and found two different beginner kits. One for $167.50 and the other for $179.50. I'll try amd send links at the end. Would you mind looking and giving your advice on which biginner kit I should get?

I don't personally know the beekeeper but I know they are close to my area. They are in the Wabash Valley Beekeepers club. I plan to email them.

I wish my school had a program like that :/ my cousin goes to Purdue so maybe I could stay with him and go to that meeting  thanks for the link!


Beginner kit #1- http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=90&products_id=945

Beginner kit #2- http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=90&products_id=942

I also found this one- http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=90&products_id=939

Which do you think would be best?


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh and another question. Where would I buy bees and how much do they usually cost?


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

First, I suggest you read this thread, which covers some of the basics:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li.../391373-so-you-think-you-want-bee-keeper.html

Second, the problem with kits is that they often include stuff you don't need (or want), and don't include things you do need (or want). It's well worth the time to read & study a bit before spending money. For example, what size boxes? They generally come in 3 sizes: "deeps", "mediums" and "shallows". A typical Indiana beekeeper may use two deeps for the broodnest, and either mediums or shallows for honey. But many beekeepers use all mediums (or even all shallows) because of weight issues. 8-frame equipment (as opposed to standard 10-frame) is becoming increasingly popular for the same reason.

Likewise, many beekeepers (and most bees) prefer wax foundation. Kits often include plastic foundation. I believe it's important to understand the difference before spending $.

Third, I recommend you read just about everything at Michael Bush's website. While I don't agree with Michael on everything, overall I believe this is one of the best places to start learning about beekeeping:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm
Start with the section on Beginner Beekeepers. 

Fourth, are you dead set on starting this year? The reason I'm asking is that there are several beginning beekeeping classes/schools in Indiana, but they are usually held in the fall/winter/early spring (i.e., the next one I know of is October). Some folks are the "jump right in" type, and some like a lot of preparation. If you're wanting bees this spring, you can still get equipment, but it could be difficult finding bees. Most places are sold out, although with some networking, bees can still be found.

Fifth, if you need a contact for the Wabash Valley club: Contact: Perry Riley, [email protected]

Sixth, cost of bees: Packages are running around $95 this spring, nucs about $125.


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you for that  I plan to study amd read about them more, I don't want to jump right in and end up screwing things up.

I don't think I'll be getting aby bees this spring, since I'd be a little behind. Maybe get everything prepared for next spring and then get some once I have a better understanding about it all. 

Perry Riley is that local beekeeper I was refering to. So that's who I plan on contacting for info and possibly if they'd be willing to let me come by and see how they do things.

I'll swing by the book store soon and try and find stuff about beekeeping in addition to the info you gave me


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

RaigenB said:


> I don't think I'll be getting bees this spring, since I'd be a little behind. Maybe get everything prepared for next spring and then get some once I have a better understanding about it all.


In that case, there would be several opportunities to take a beginner's class. Not sure if the Wabash or Clay County club offer them, but here are some I do know about:

The Indiana State Beekeepers offer a full-day beginning beekeeping class in the spring and fall. Next one will be in Danville (west of Indy) October 26th. See the hoosierbuzz website I posted earlier for add'l details.

The Indiana Beekeeping School (an independent non-profit org) offers a class every January, usually the 1st or 2nd weekend:
http://www.indianabeekeepingschool.com/

Roger Graham, of Graham's BeeWorks, teaches classes, usually during winter months. How many classes depends on demand.
http://www.grahamsbeeworks.com/


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you for that info!


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

GREAT news! I talked to my dad over the phone about having bees. I told him what I know so far and that I plan to learn more before I jump in. He said this could be something that he'd be ok with me doing!  pretty excited. I plan to talk to him more this weekend if I see him. Wish me luck!


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

I've told my boyfriend Chris about my interest in beekeeping and he seems to be getting interested in it too  he had a question, would it be ok to build our own hives? It seems like a cheaper way but is it an ok way or should they just be bought instead?

Oh and Indypartridge, where do you get your bees from and when do you usually get them? And when is it best to buy them?

We are going to the bookstore tomorrow to find some beekeeping books too


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

RaigenB said:


> would it be ok to build our own hives?


Certainly. Plans can be found online. Just be sure to get the measurements exact. Most folks that build their own boxes, covers and bottom boards do NOT build their own frames -they're just too much of a pain.

You might also do some reading/studying about Top Bar Hives, which are fairly easy to construct.



> It seems like a cheaper way...


Depends on if you have a source of inexpensive lumber.



> Oh and Indypartridge, where do you get your bees from...


I usually get my bees from Graham's Beeworks in Morgantown. I recommend getting local (Indiana) bees. For many years, Dr. Greg Hunt at Purdue has been breeding bees for mite resistance which are well acclimated to our Indiana climate. Various Indiana beekeepers who raise & sell queens, get queens from Greg so that the queens they raise have those traits (sometimes they are called "Purdue bees".). The Indiana State Beekeepers Assn has a program - funded by grant money - called the Indiana Queen Project - and it works closely with Dr. Hunt (you can read more here: http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/queens2.html).

I suggest contacting the local beekeeping club and finding out if there's anyone in your immediate area that sells nucs.



> And when is it best to buy them?


 Usually bees (nucs) are ordered during winter (Dec/Jan). Package bees, brought up from southern states, can sometimes be ordered as late as March.



> ...and when do you usually get them?


Depends on weather. Package bees can be obtained earlier than nucs, usually mid-to-late April. Indiana-raised nucs are usually available mid-to-late May.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Plans to build your own hives are right above in the sticky section.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...ing/120278-building-your-own-hive-bodies.html

Plans for the screen bottom board are here aslo in the stickys.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...ild-your-own-screened-bottom-board-plans.html

there are plans on building a hive top feeder with floats but you need to search the forum to find them as they are not stickyed.

Musht have equipment list isn't all that long once you have the hives and honey supers frames and foundation.

*My list*.
Mister for syrup
Smoker when the syrup mist doesn't work
Hive tool Just a basic one works well
capping scratcher
Helmit and veil 
I wear gloves many don't
Some type of feeder, we use gallon pickle jars from the local pizza joints free for the asking.


that should get you started. 

If you disire a bee suit, Not really needed Long pants long sleeved light colored shirt, Kare closes up her pant legs with elestic bands I don't.




You can use cut and strain medthod to harvest the honey or use the cut comb method. Many clubs have extractors they loan to members or rent them out. Many clubs have members will extract our harvest for a cost either so much honey or a cash payment. Remember capping wax also has a value. I get 5.00 a pound plus shipping for it.



 Al


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you both for that!  I'll look up those stickies also


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Your county most likely has a beekeepers association. I would become part of that group as they will be able to assist you to some degree and perhaps provide someone to mentor you. Unfortunately, you have most likely missed any or all of the training classes that many of them provide. Usually they start in Feb/Mar because package bees generally arrive mid to late April. We are expecting ours any day. The beekeepers association can also direct you where to get package bees in your location.

Honestly, you are almost too late to get started with package bees. They should be arriving any time in many places. You could possibly get an order in still, but chances are slim. You can have only one hive as well. Many people here discourage multiple hives over the learning curve first couple of years. Simply because of the expense and potential for loss.

I am not trying to discourage you, but my husband and I have spent months researching beekeeping and attending classes and preparing a space and a place for our hives (we each have one) purchasing equipment, apparel, supplies, etc. I don't see that we could have just done it in a week or two. Well, we could have done it, just not "well" and with appropriate forethought.

This would be a great time to join your county beekeepers association and be mentored by someone (or a couple of different people) who are already beekeepers. Buy your protective gear and get your hands dirty and give yourself time to learn before dropping an easy $500 on one hive, bees, etc.

Your bees won't make money for you the first year. They will need to get established and have enough honey reserves built up to get them through the winter.

Here's some training videos I've found helpful when I was just gaining interest: 

http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/beekeeping_class/

Good luck!


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you DarleneJ!  I wasn't going to try to get bees this year. I still want to learn more, and like you mentioned, see if I can be mentored by a local beekeeper. I emailed one that was closest to me but haven't heard back yet


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I would encourage you to check into your county's bee.. association. Membership around here is only about $20/year and you could attend next year's classes, monthly meetings (a lot of them have speakers), some have booths at county fairs, you'll meet lots of bee people and get exposure to lots of ideas and ways of doing things.

Getting in touch with your friend sounds like a great idea.

Bee blessed!


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

There is a beekeeper near me, in Sullivan but the name doesn't pop up on the Indiana Beekeepers Association. My step dad said he knew the guy but thinks now that someone else owns it.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Right. There are state and county associations here in Ohio as well as others. There is the Indiana State Beekeepers Association, the Indiana Beekeepers Association, Northwest Indiana Beekeepers Association, Southeastern Indiana Beekeepers Association, etc.

Here's a page that lists some of the local associations. Hopefully you will find your area there - Be sure to look on page 2 of the document:

http://www.in.gov/dnr/entomolo/files/ep-indiana_beekeeping_information.pdf

The person you know may not be a member at the state level. Many people just hang out with others in their area which are sometimes divided by county.


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

The Clay County beekeeper wrote me back  he said he'd he more than willing to help me out! And that there is a local group that meets up the 2nd Monday of every month. I missed this month's meeting :/ lol

He said they plan to get a mentoring program together but there are more newbs compared to experienced people so they have to figure something out. He also said he'd try and find a beekeeper that's actually in Sullivan in hopes that I could go there since it's closer.

I also looked on the Indiana Beekeepers Association to look at becoming a member


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Right on! :goodjob:


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought "Beekeeping for Dummies" and "The Backyard Beekeeper"  there was like 5 other books, which made it very hard to chose haha


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

RaigenB said:


> "The Backyard Beekeeper"


by Kim Flottum?

He taught our beginner beekeeping class this year. He's part of the Medina County Beekeeping Assoc. here in Ohio.


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Yep! And how cool!!


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been learning a lot from these books!  and I think we are going to try and build our own hives. We bought the wood today to make 1 hive.

Also, Chris found a site that had a beehive that had a plastic window in it to see inside. It had a wooden door that covers it so the window isn't always uncovered. I think it is so you can check out your bees without opening the hive and disrupting them. Do you think that would be an ok thing to do? It sounds pretty neat 

Also, if we find a local place that is still selling bees, do you think it would be ok if we did get some? If we had all of the equipment of course. If not, then I guess well just have to wait until next year haha


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

If you've got the opportunity to get them now, go for it. At least I would. But if you are going to order them you need to move quickly. Most packaged bees are trucked in from other parts of the country. Ours are coming from the almond orchards in CA. If that doesn't work out for you, perhaps you can catch a swarm or get on a swarm list or something. There are other ways of getting bees. The packages are just convenient.

Did you make a top bar hive? We have two of the langstroth hives but my husband is more interested in building a top bar.


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh ok. And ya I suppose we could catch a swarm too. Would those bees be more aggressive or act pretty much the same as bees I'd order?

I live in Indiana so Cali is a little far. I think my shipping cost would be crazy haha

We plan to do a regular vertical hive, but those horizontal ones do look pretty cool though.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Please look into Top Bar Hives! There are tons of youtube videos on how to use them. I built my hives for less than $50. each and it was SO easy even for someone like me who had never built anything before. The only supplies I bought were a bee suit and a smoker. Last fall I gave away the smoker because I never use it. I use a spray bottle of water, a kitchen knife and a basic kitchen strainer and bowl for harvesting. That's it. Your into beekeeping for about $100.

I got on a list with a local beekeeper who gets bees out of peoples houses for them and he gave me a swarm for free. 
Swarms are usually calmer than the bees that come in the mail.

Check this site out.

http://talkingstick.me/bees/


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh wow, well that's interesting. I'll talk to Chris about it and see which he would like to build (since he's the handy man haha)


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Keep in mind the top bar hives are disigned for hot climates. Ind. isn't all that hot.

 Al


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh ok. We started building boxes last night for the vertical hive. Chris plans to add more today while I'm at school  I'll post pics later when I can!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Good to see young folks interested!


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Scandinavians have been keeping bees in trough hives (which is what a top bar is) for hundreds of years before langstroth designed his. Proper winter management is essential for any colony. People lose hives during winter around here using primarily langstroth. The most important thing is to learn as much as you can about what the bees need and what your options are, then decide what is the best thing for your situation.

Since this guy has been beekeeping for about 40 years in Nebraska and has experience with different hives (including overwintering top bars) what he has to say is worth considering. I am giving a lot of consideration to using his natural cell size regression methods. He is controlling varroa that way and I like that he discourages the use of chemicals.

Here's his website info regarding top bar hives. You can follow the links on the sidebar to get more information if you'd like:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks mickm!

DarleneJ- We already started building one hive. We plan to build 1 more so I'll consider your info


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm going to buy my other supplies soon. Since ny boyfriend and I will both be helping with the hives, we both need supplies. So I will need to order 2 of whatever I get. There is a business sort of close to me, thispplace is south of Danville, IL. I found a kit that I looked at and may get, here's the link:http://www.honeybeesonline.com/servlet/Detail?no=83

What do you think? Does it sound like a fair price or do you think I could get them individually for cheaper? I don't think the smoker comes with fuel, but they have some that I could order for $4.50. If I can gather my own fuel then I could do that. If I'll I'd need is stinks and stuff


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Smoker fuel is so easy to just gather out doors there is no reason to buy the stuff. I use sumac berries, wood chips I recycle from the dog houses and pine neddles. some people use old worn out jeans, hemp baling/binding twine damp grass and more. 

 Al


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

I had just gotten to the chapter in Beekeeping for Dummies where it talks about what to put in the smoker haha  seems easy enough!

Still having a hard time finding a place, reletively close, that still has bees :/ I don't really want to have to order some from far away, shipping will be pretty crazy!


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

We will be ordering from Georgia  the shipping isn't too much so we are just gonna do that since we can't find any local places that still are selling them. We are super excited!! I can't imagine what it'll be like when our bees arrive ) woohoo!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/beekeeping/118072-gentel-package-install.html

 Al


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the link! I'll have to check it out on my computer because the pics aren't showing on my phone:/ lol

We are almost done with rthe first hive  we started painting it last night, still have to make the lid, and we ordered foundations for our frames (haven't recieved them yet) and will be putting in our order for the needed equipment. A queen excluder will be in that order also. Woohoo!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Pictures here.

http://forum.tractorfarmandfamily.com/showthread.php?t=12862


 Al


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks!!

And also, we have been reading about Italian and Russian bees. They seem to both have their own pros and cons, but which (in your opinions) do you think we should start out with since we are beginners?


----------



## eccentric beek (Apr 23, 2013)

While the beekeeping suppliers work hard at marketing their wares some of my best colonies are in hives I built from reusable scrap lumber at minimal cost.

eccentric beekeeper

"Natural beekeepers come in various shades of ecocentricity and apicentricity. I suggest that we keep bees in a hive that suits us and in a way that satisfies us. So feel free to pick and choose!" &#8213; David Heaf, Natural Beekeeping with the WarrÃ© Hive: A Manual (2013)


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

So our 2 hives are almost complete. We called a place in Fort Wayne to see if they still have bees but they don't :/ does anyone know of anywhere close that still has them or places that we could check to see?


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I have been reading this thread with great interest. My neighbor has empty hives that the have asked me if I would like to have them. Should I try? I know it is pretty late in the season. They have all the "equipment". Just no bees. I am going to my local extension office tomorrow and see what info I can get from them. And my favorite place, the library! 

My small homestead is growing. I am learning new things and renewing old ideas and skills.


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Got bees ordered  should be available for pick-up in a month!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats Raigen Good Luck. I am still studying the idea.


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks! And incase you haven't, I'd look at those books that they suggested for me. I ended up buying Beekeeping For Dummies and The Backyard Beekeeper by Kim Flottum. They both have a lot of great info, and The Backyard Beekeeper has a lot of colorful pictures that go along with what he is talking about


----------



## Shenvalley (May 10, 2013)

Hello to all-first time posting on HT. I am also a first time beekeeper this year. I took a seven week class and the best part of the program was a mentor was assigned to every student. There is more to beekeeping than one would think and the value of visiting someone else's bee yard is well worth it. The nation needs more beekeepers, become knowledgable and enjoy helping the environment!


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

So we will be helping with a cut-out, in the morning, in an abandoned house. The guy said we can keep the bees so that's what we are going to do!  SO excited!!!

We will then have 3 hives total.

We will officially have our first bees around 9am!! It's 3:15am here and I can't sleep because I'm so excited!!!

I went to the closest beekeeper meeting last Monday and they asked if anyone wanted to help with a cut-out and said where it was. It was the town next to mine so I raised my hand. Well I was the only one who volunteered, which I think ia because I drove an hour to the meeting and the town that has these bees is right next to mine. No one wanted to drive over that way. So the guy who's doing it, that I'll be helping, said that if I wanted the bees, I could have them! Woohoo!!


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I have been keeping bees for about 38 years.

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, Do NOT go into your hives without smoke. It is like jaywalking, you can get by with it many times, but that one time can put you in the hospital or kill you. If you want to use mist, fine, but ALWAYS have the smoker lit and nearby. Smoke very lightly in the entrance, then use the mist from there on, if it works. 

Believe me when I say the smoker can literally save your life.


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for that! We will for sure always have a smoker near by 

So they were at our property now, in their new hive. The combs were about 3-4 ft tall! He guessed that we have about 5-6 pounds of bees, if not more haha. The queen also seems to be a young one so we should have her for awhile.

We plan to go out later this evening to look and see how much they've settled down  So Exciting!!!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

My dad is a beekeeper and member of the Tennessee Beekeepers and NE Arkansas Beekeepers Assoc. and they have workshops and meetings all the time. If you are really interested in becoming or learning more about beekeeping, you should attend.

Look for your local or state Beekeepers Association and they will be able to help you. Also they can help you find a mentor.What equipement you need and their are some grants available in some states for new members to get started :thumb:. My father has mentored alot of newbies.You'll enjoy the hands on stuff, help and up-to-date info, personal contacts and experience/advice.

My family enjoys his retirement hobby , Yummmmm


----------

